# Semolina bread questions



## Adillo303 (Apr 23, 2008)

Suziequzie - Have you ever baked semolina bread? If so is the flour different fro Bob's Red Mill Semolina flour. I got the impression that was just for Pasta.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

No I havent...... I go on and off with my bread experamenting... 
I bake more in the fall, when I want to be inside. End of winter I'm tired of baking (and fat from it) and spring i gotta go outside! 
But thats not a bad idea..... I was gonna grocery shop tomorrow anyway and its supposed to be cool on friday. 
I think I just may attempt it, I'll let you know!


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would be interested. DW likes semolina bread. Since I am likink what I bake so much better than store bought, I thought that it would be interesting. A starting point is here 100% Semolina Bread Recipe | Recipezaar It seems to say that I have the right flour. Companu over the weekend - I typically don't experament for company. I have Labrador Retrievers for the things that don't come out well. They don't talk and will usually eat anything.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL, I have little kids. Bread is bread..... put some butter on it, it's gone!
Ok they didn't like the pumpernickel much.....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 25, 2008)

Semolina _flour_ is what you get when you mill Durham _wheat_ into flour. Be it Bob's Red Mill or King Arthur or WalMart - all semolina flour is pure durham wheat.

In Italy - by law - dry pasta consists of two ingredients ... semolina flour and water. While there is a variance in how finely it is milled in Italy (depending on it's uses) I believe that it is fairly consistent here in the US and Canada.

Hope this information is of some help.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've baked with semolina flour, mixed with white flour. It is pretty good.


----------

